# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  TÜRKİSTAN TÜRKLERİNİN MANEVİ ve KÜLTÜREL HAYATI

## ceydaaa

Flag_of_Eastern_Turkistan.jpgTürkistan Türklerinin Rus hakimiyetine karşı direnmelerinde iki faktör büyük rol oynamıştır. 
1- İslam 
2- Türklük Şuuru 
Bilhassa 19. yyın sonlarına doğru pan  islamizm cereyanının Türkistana kadar yayılması ile İslam Ruslara karşı en büyük direnç kaynağı olmuştur. Rus hakimiyetine karşı direnme kaynağı olarak Türklük şuuruna gelince Rus istila orduları Türkistan kapılarına dayandığı zaman Türkmen ve Türkistan Hanlıklarının önderleri Ruslara; sizinle hiçbir müşterek tarafımız yok; dilimiz, dinimiz, örfümüz ve taşıdığımız kanlar ayrıdır diyerek vatanlarını savunmuşlardır. Türkistan Türklerinin kültürel uyanışı da Rus hakimiyetine karşı mücadelelerinde üçüncü faktör olmuştur. Çünkü bu kültürel uyanış ardından siyasi uyanışı da beraberinde getirmiştir. 19. yyın ikinci yarısında: dini ilimler yanı sıra modern ilimleri de öğreten usulü cedid (yeni metot) mektepleri açılmaya başlanmıştır.
Buhara da teşekkül eden Genç Buharalıların Ahmet Daniş, Hivede teşekkül eden Genç Hivelilerin İsmail Hoca önderliklerinde faaliyete geçirdikleri bu yeni usul mektepler kısa zamanda çoğalarak sayıları 5.000i bulmuştur. Bilhassa Gaspıralı İsmail Beyin fikirlerinin Türkistana kadar yayılması bu usulü cedid mekteplerinin faaliyetine yeni bir hız ve mana katmıştır. Gaspıralının dilde, fikirde, işçe birlik parolası yalnız Türkistan Türkleri için değil bütün Türk dünyası içinde bir uyanış, bir hareketin başlangıcı olmuştur. Bu hareket Türklerin bir nevi Türklüğe ve İslama yeniden dönüşlerinin başlangıcını teşkil eder. Türkler arasındaki bu uyanış kısa zamanda pan  türkizm ve pan - islamizm akımlarının doğmasına zemin hazırlamıştır. 
1916 isyanı göstermiştir ki, Türklerin hürriyetleri uğruna ne kadar cesurane mücadele ederlerse etsinler Rus İmparatorluğunun parçalanması haricinde istiklallerini elde etmeleri oldukça zor olacaktır. Buna rağmen Şubat 1917de başlayan ve Ekim 1917de gerçekleşerek çarlık rejimini deviren Bolşevik İhtilali, başlangıçta istiklallerini elde etmek için Türklere yeni ve çok iyi bir fırsat vermiştir.

----------

